# New motherboard, no sound, need to clear out cruft?

## Letharion

I bought myself a Gigabyte a75-ud4h, and I'm trying to get sound working.

```
# lspci  -n

00:00.0 0600: 1022:1705

00:01.0 0300: 1002:9640

00:01.1 0403: 1002:1714

00:10.0 0c03: 1022:7812 (rev 03)

00:10.1 0c03: 1022:7812 (rev 03)

00:11.0 0106: 1022:7801 (rev 40)

00:12.0 0c03: 1022:7807 (rev 11)

00:12.2 0c03: 1022:7808 (rev 11)

00:13.0 0c03: 1022:7807 (rev 11)

00:13.2 0c03: 1022:7808 (rev 11)

00:14.0 0c05: 1022:780b (rev 13)

00:14.2 0403: 1022:780d (rev 01)

00:14.3 0601: 1022:780e (rev 11)

00:14.4 0604: 1022:780f (rev 40)

00:14.5 0c03: 1022:7809 (rev 11)

00:15.0 0604: 1022:43a0

00:15.1 0604: 1022:43a1

00:15.2 0604: 1022:43a2

00:18.0 0600: 1022:1700 (rev 43)

00:18.1 0600: 1022:1701

00:18.2 0600: 1022:1702

00:18.3 0600: 1022:1703

00:18.4 0600: 1022:1704

00:18.5 0600: 1022:1718

00:18.6 0600: 1022:1716

00:18.7 0600: 1022:1719

01:0e.0 0c00: 1106:3044 (rev c0)

02:00.0 0200: 10ec:8168 (rev 06)

03:00.0 0c03: 1b6f:7023 (rev 01)

04:00.0 0c03: 1b6f:7023 (rev 01)
```

According to Debian HCL, the driver is "snd-hda-intel".

```
# zgrep "SND_HDA_INTEL" /proc/config.gz 

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y
```

I have tried with 3.0.4-r1 and currently, 3.1.0-rc8.

Initially, it looks to me like things are working:

```
# dmesg | grep -i snd

[    7.168268] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:01.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    7.169200] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:01.1: irq 54 for MSI/MSI-X

[    7.169218] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:01.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    7.174735] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:14.2: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
```

I'll admit I don't really know how to interpret the messages, but they don't say "No sound card found", so that's a good start.

Next I check that alsa is running:

```
# /etc/init.d/alsasound status

 * status: started
```

Problem is, I've got no sound at all, and alsamixer volumes contains a single entry, 's/pdif', set to a volume of '00', and I can't raise it. I found that if I press F6 I can choose between two different cards. One that has all the normal sound settings, and the one I first see, with essentially none.

I'm wondering if this is old data from my last motherboard, and if so, how do I clear that out?

----------

## DaggyStyle

compile it as module and try again.

----------

## Letharion

What do you know, that worked. Any idea why?

----------

## tclover

I can confirm that snd-hda-inel workd on 3.0.3... so the issue is between the screen and keyboard. You can even try OSS4 which perfectly works as well. Now, I know that there're extra options with different variation of hda-intel... so you have to take care of them to get what you want. Otherwise, if everything doesn't work after that extra check, there's no reason for that, you could just merge OSS4... there's nothing with kernel configuration and such you'd have only to load the module and start oss init service and loading the driver is done automatically by the script!

----------

## DaggyStyle

alsactl is looking for modules and sometime not id the card when it is builtin

----------

## gsoe

 *Quote:*   

> I'm wondering if this is old data from my last motherboard, and if so, how do I clear that out?

 Might be a good suggestion. I once had similar problems changing to a new (Gigabyte) motherboard. I don't remember details, but in the end problems were solved by deleting

```
/var/lib/alsa/asound.state
```

 and generating a new with

```
alsactl store
```

----------

